# Rear glass dropped out of my 2004 TT Roadster



## quartersaw (Jun 28, 2005)

The heat index was over 110º here, and the rear glass melted off of the convertible top. :-(
I submitted this as a GLASS claim with my insurance company. (I have Comprehensive coverage) (Still no ruling on if they will pay for this)
The glass is intact, but the defroster connection is FUBAR'd, and the shop that I took it to tells me that the entire top has to be replaced.
(The top is in fine condition)
I was going to have the glass rebonded to the top, but I'll need the defroster for the cold weather.
The shop tells me that a new rear glass cannot be purchased, which is why the entire top must be replaced.
Am I being 'zoomed' here, or are they being straight with me??
HELP!!


----------



## asiwa (Dec 18, 2014)

quartersaw said:


> The heat index was over 110º here, and the rear glass melted off of the convertible top. :-(
> I submitted this as a GLASS claim with my insurance company. (I have Comprehensive coverage) (Still no ruling on if they will pay for this)
> The glass is intact, but the defroster connection is FUBAR'd, and the shop that I took it to tells me that the entire top has to be replaced.
> (The top is in fine condition)
> ...


Pretty sure it's a full top replacement. There have been quite a few threads about it over the years and the consensus seems to be that even if you do manage to reattach it to the top it will simply fall off again, and definitely much more quickly than it did the first time.

Good news is that a new top would probably last the life of the car if you were planning on keeping it that long.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## .Spatula. (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, my window is broken and a replacement cannot be ordered. 

There are a few options that I have found though. 

1. Some upholstery places will work on convertible tops and can sew in a new window. Depending on the condition of the rest of the top that may or may not be worth it. 
2. You could have lowes cut a sheet of Plexiglas to size and use Goop adhesive to seal the window in the sewn in sleeve...I think this would look about as good as it sounds, but could be fine for a temporary fix.
3. New top... Not what you want to do, but probably the best option.

This is the cheapest top I found https://www.topsonline.com/model/Co...hru_2006_Audi_TT_And_TT_Quattro_Roadster.html

Good luck, I've had plastic drop cloth on my car for a week now...best summer ever!


----------



## quartersaw (Jun 28, 2005)

.Spatula. said:


> I'm in the same boat, my window is broken and a replacement cannot be ordered.
> 
> There are a few options that I have found though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!
I'm haggling with the insurance co. over this right now. I have 'glass' coverage, but this is a grey area for that coverage. I filed an initial claim, which was denied. The torn away electrical connection from the glass, gives me a shot, as the lack of a defroster is a safety hazard here in the northeast. Next stop will be a junkyard for a glass with the defroster circuit intact, if all else fails...


----------



## quartersaw (Jun 28, 2005)

A happy ending: I didn't think that the odds were in my favor, but the insurance co. has agreed to replace the top minus my $500.00 deductible!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

quartersaw said:


> A happy ending: I didn't think that the odds were in my favor, but the insurance co. has agreed to replace the top minus my $500.00 deductible!


This is the route everyone should take, I got a brand new top the same way. :thumbup:


----------



## quartersaw (Jun 28, 2005)

M-Power M3 said:


> This is the route everyone should take, I got a brand new top the same way. :thumbup:


Man, it took a lot of time, but we got the TT back with the new ragtop, and it sure looks sweet!
State Farm came through for me!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

this is why i went with the hard top. My glass started to fall out, and when i found out the price to get a new top put on, i just decided to spend a lil more and was able to find a hard top... Removed a lot of the convertible top


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

quartersaw said:


> Man, it took a lot of time, but we got the TT back with the new ragtop, and it sure looks sweet!
> State Farm came through for me!


Good to hear! For anyone else dealing with their back window falling out claim it as vandalism rather than a glass claim. The insurance company will be much more willing to buy a new top that way. :thumbup:


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

*rear glass*

Glass fell out on me, sitting in the Arizona sun, looks like the glue let loose.
To fix it, I bought a tube of 3M windshield bonding stuff, comes in a tube similar to caulk from the hardware store.
then I went to a store that had sewing supplies and bought a large curved needle and some heavy duty black thread.

Got my sweetheart to assist, put a bead of the black bonding stuff around the periphery of the cloth flaps that the window sits in, put the window into the flap, used the heavy duty thread to sew the top material around the glass. Did this years ago and it has held up perfectly in the heat, waterproof and the window bonding stuff is holding up great.


----------

